# My new web photo gallery is up and running!



## Colwillphotos (May 19, 2005)

I have recently launched my web photo gallery and would appreciate a look and some thoughts on the site. The site has several galleries (urban ruins, light, nature, etc.). Have a look and let me knopw what you think.


----------



## Rob (May 20, 2005)

Not bad, your thumbnails are a little small in the galleries and you'll find that a lack of navigation arrows is why each visitor only looks for two minutes - people can't get out of one gallery using the back button after they've looked at each image unless they click back twice for each image in the gallery or go back to the start.

Good luck with your site.


----------



## Colwillphotos (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Appreciate it.


----------

